# Installing and configuring nginx as reverse proxy server



## ozwaldca (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey guys i have set up next cloud through FreeNAS and i would like to have remote access to it.

I know that i cam port forward but i was wanting to try a reverse proxy.  I have used IIS URl Rewrite but i wanted to learn something new and though i would stick with FreeBSD.

I am really a noob with BSD but i have purchased my cert and i have set up a new Vm running BSD v11 and installed NGINX  using the ports method.

I just cannot seem to wrap my hea around the NGINX conf  vs virtual host.conf...

anybody willing to try and help?

Cheers

Ozzy


----------

